# Cleaning Rust off of ACLs



## indianajones (Feb 8, 2009)

Anybody know a good way to remove rust stains off of ACLs? I have a bunch of dug ACL sodas and milks with good labels but they have rust stains on them. I give them a three week soak in a solution of sodium hydroxide (lye) which gets them pretty clean but some stuff just doesn't come off.


----------



## cyberdigger (Feb 8, 2009)

Try some "CLR"  (calcium, lime, and rust remover) .. comes in a spray bottle.


----------



## madman (Feb 8, 2009)

barkeepers friend


----------



## indianajones (Feb 8, 2009)

I use CLR on embossed bottles and I have good results but when I have used it on ACLs it removed the label within seconds. I'll try the barkeepers friend. Thanks guys!


----------



## Stardust (Feb 8, 2009)

Is barkeeper's friend in a power form?


----------



## madman (Feb 8, 2009)

hey star yes its a powder form like a cleanser can works great  mike  and cheap!


----------



## Mountain Man (Mar 2, 2009)

I have had really good luck with Noxon brand metal polish used gently on a soft cloth.  It is fairly abrasive so be gentle!  Wenol (in a tube) is less abrasive and should give good results. I do a lot of metal finishing and these 2 are the best.  You have to watch for the ACL coming off on the rag, the different colors will react differently.


----------

